# Bob Hopes golf cart.



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2017)

1950s...Note the profile of this great cart.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2017)

Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2017)

LOL          Looks just like him.   CLEVER !


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

Well....I wanna tell you....!nthego:


----------



## Lara (Aug 18, 2017)

haha...he walked into my high school one afternoon to use the phone (before we had cell phones). He was on the way to the airport and got lost (before GPS too lol). The yearbook photographer was in the right place at the right time and Bob Hope ended up full page in our yearbook.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks, to Bob Hope!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

Lara said:


> haha...he walked into my high school one afternoon to use the phone (before we had cell phones). He was on the way to the airport and got lost (before GPS too lol). The yearbook photographer was in the right place at the right time and Bob Hope ended up full page in our yearbook.


That is a neat story, Lara, do you have the picture?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2017)

Lara, I want to see the photo too!


----------



## Lara (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes but I have to dig my yearbook out of my big antique steamer trunk, shoot it with my phone, send it to gmail, drag it to my desktop, upload it to postimage, and then download it here...so it might take me awhile . That's why I rarely post pics I've taken...I will though, I promise.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2017)

Lara said:


> Yes but I have to dig my yearbook out of my big antique steamer trunk, shoot it with my phone, send it to gmail, drag it to my desktop, upload it to postimage, and then download it here...so it might take me awhile . That's why I rarely post pics I've taken...I will though, I promise.


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2017)

haha Ken. The caption below the pic says, 
"Before making his telephone call, Bob Hope signs autographs for two Langley Students." 
I was on the yearbook staff and remember another photo of when he was talking on
the phone but we must have opted for this one because it showed some students.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the Memories, Lara!


----------



## terry123 (Aug 19, 2017)

He was one of my favorite ones!


----------

